# Lee Haney Vs. Ronnie Coleman



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

Legs- Coleman
Chest- Haney
Arms-Coleman
Abs-Haney
Smile- Haney


----------



## Robboe (Apr 16, 2005)

I just voted for Ronnie.

I don't like his midsection, but his quads, back and delts are awesome. Have you had a chance to see Unbelievable or Cost of Redemption? If not, get them. They spank ass.

I wouldn't want to be that size, but just seeing him push all that weight every time he trains is crazy. I love watching feats of strength.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)

I have seen a few and the thing that amazes me is that for the weight he is pushing his form is pretty good, I saw another olympia hopeful do less but was much sloppier.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 16, 2005)

I voted ronnie because their hasnt been another guy in the world that has eva looked more musclar then him.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2005)

I voted for Haney.  I think Ronnie is bigger, but it could just be the pregnancy adding weight.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

Lee's waist is insane!!  His v-taper is killer.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 16, 2005)

Haney.  Ronnie looks to 'amorphous'


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2005)

Not a big Ronnie fan, especially that gut.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

ronnie is a fat slob.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

isn't there some way to not get all extended like that? i wonder if it's uncomfortable. does anyone know of an interview or anything where it's discussed? i have read the steroids actually make thier insides enlarged too? scary.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

that's fuqqin disgusting. regular fat would be better.


----------



## Dante (Apr 16, 2005)

thats crazy..i think he really is pregnant.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 16, 2005)

I can't image the sheer volume of food he eats aids to his cause.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 16, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> thats crazy..i think he really is pregnant.


 That reminds me of the movie Arnold did were he was the frist man to get pregnant.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 16, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> isn't there some way to not get all extended like that? i wonder if it's uncomfortable. does anyone know of an interview or anything where it's discussed? i have read the steroids actually make thier insides enlarged too? scary.


 Unless he's allergic to test, which I doubt he is, that's not caused by steroids. It's GH gut, and it's believed that high doses of GH cause enlarging of the internal organs. GH causes the growth of everything, including bones and internal organs and it's believed that long term high dose use results in this appearance.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 17, 2005)

They are both disgusting


----------



## LW83 (Apr 18, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> They are both disgusting




You are at the WRONG forum


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/store/video-ronnie-coleman-squats.html 

ronnie squating


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree with greeky.. that's disgusting! his stomach is :throwup:


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 19, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/store/video-ronnie-coleman-squats.html
> 
> ronnie squatting


I actually got nervous watching him do the leg press.
Damn, that man is superhuman.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 20, 2005)

^^^


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

Is this supposed to be his tummy?


----------



## Stu (May 2, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Unless he's allergic to test, which I doubt he is, that's not caused by steroids. It's GH gut, and it's believed that high doses of GH cause enlarging of the internal organs. GH causes the growth of everything, including bones and internal organs and it's believed that long term high dose use results in this appearance.


 yep its high doses of GH accompanied with slin that produces a gut like that.


----------



## LW83 (May 2, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> yep its high doses of GH accompanied with slin that produces a gut like that.




I think genetics plays a role too.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2005)

genetics, GH, carrying 300+lbs of mass on a 5'9" frame, and Ronnie not being good at keeping his abs tight/stomach sucked in all contribute to his stomach looking like that. 

all you haters make me laugh.


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> genetics, GH, carrying 300+lbs of mass on a 5'9" frame, and Ronnie not being good at keeping his abs tight/stomach sucked in all contribute to his stomach looking like that.
> 
> all you haters make me laugh.




I'm not a ronnie hater   I just don't think it's asthetically pleasing (and that's what Bodybuilding is about in my mind    )


----------



## Mudge (May 3, 2005)

Ronnie is 5'11" last I saw, did someone lie about that too?

I thought Haney was awesome. His chest was insanely thick, although maybe his arms lagged a tad.


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

I just met Ronnie. HUGE gut.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I just met Ronnie. HUGE gut.


Where?


----------



## redspy (May 3, 2005)

I voted for Big Country.  I don't care about his GH gut or calves - he's an out and out freakazoid mass monster.  Go Ronnie!


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

My favorite Haney pose


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Ronnie is 5'11" last I saw, did someone lie about that too?



Nope, you're right. That's what i meant


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Robboe (May 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Where?



His belly.

The bit between his pecs and wobbly bits.


----------



## drk_blue (May 7, 2005)

As Ronnie said "everyone wants to be a bodybuilder, but know one wants to lift any HEAVY weight"


----------



## Eggs (May 7, 2005)

Heavy weight indeed... like that stomach!


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

How'd he change skin tone so fast


----------



## musclepump (May 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Where?


 A show he was guest posing at


----------



## ZECH (May 17, 2005)

I met Lee one night about 86 I think. The guy was Huuge!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)

Sadly, I think Ronnie is going to die soon.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 5, 2006)

Coleman>Everybody else in the entire history of the world...












Except Jesus.......


----------



## Yanick (Jan 5, 2006)

eh none of those guys are really impressive to me anymore. in fact, i'd much rather look like Ken Shamrock, dude's cut and not massive but he'd beat Ronnie's ass in 30s flat


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 6, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Legs- Coleman
> Chest- Haney
> Arms-Coleman
> Abs-Haney
> Smile- Haney


Lats-Coleman
Shoulders-Coleman
Traps-Coleman
What's left?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Traps-Coleman




Only Ronnie's right trap is bigger than Lee's.  Reminds me of the haters' ball, "Buck Nasty's mama has one big titty and one little tittie and they call the bitch biggie smalls."


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

Arnold makes both of them look like bitches.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Arnold makes both of them look like bitches.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>




That face is pulled tighter than a fucking snare drum.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Only Ronnie's right trap is bigger than Lee's.  Reminds me of the haters' ball, "Buck Nasty's mama has one big titty and one little tittie and they call the bitch biggie smalls."


Oh the bitch stole your title man! 
And fuck this picture, yes here Ronnie has one bigger trap but that one is bigger than both of lee's LEGS!,


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


Hope we all look that good at 60


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hope we all look that good at 60


He was 42 here


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> He was 42 here


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jan 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## V Player (Jan 8, 2006)

Ive met Ronnie twice. The first time after he won his second Olympia, and then the second not long ago. The first time he had his uniform on and the second he had on a shirt. I never really paid any attention to his gut since back then it wasnt such a hot topic, but I do have to say that yes, now that I recall there WAS a gut. BUT.........

You have to take into account the sheer proportions of the man. No, thats not an excuse, Im simply saying that ALL of him is huge and it has to be because at that bodyweight virtually no part of you is going to be left behind. Im not being overly dramatic in the least when I say that two dimensional pictures cannot possibly hope to give you a true indication of Ronnie's sheer mass. Its been quite some time since I saw him but Im still flabbergasted by what I saw. The immense proportions and sheer VOLUME of space he takes up are.........damn, cant say exactly. So I just dont really see a way to keep a tiny waist with such voluminous mass. No, Im not saying thats also an excuse for the pregnant look, but goddamn, give the man a break, lol. This is all in proportion to the whole. Why dont you guys that carry some type of decent mass relax truthfully and fully and THEN go look in the mirror. We all have some type of gut, so it only goes to say that him being bigger than a human has a right to be, his becomes more noticeable. 

He's always said that from the get go, he was the one who was willing to do whatever it takes no matter the consequences. I guess he was prophetic to a point.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 8, 2006)

V Player said:
			
		

> Ive met Ronnie twice. The first time after he won his second Olympia, and then the second not long ago. The first time he had his uniform on and the second he had on a shirt. I never really paid any attention to his gut since back then it wasnt such a hot topic, but I do have to say that yes, now that I recall there WAS a gut. BUT.........
> 
> You have to take into account the sheer proportions of the man. No, thats not an excuse, Im simply saying that ALL of him is huge and it has to be because at that bodyweight virtually no part of you is going to be left behind. Im not being overly dramatic in the least when I say that two dimensional pictures cannot possibly hope to give you a true indication of Ronnie's sheer mass. Its been quite some time since I saw him but Im still flabbergasted by what I saw. The immense proportions and sheer VOLUME of space he takes up are.........damn, cant say exactly. So I just dont really see a way to keep a tiny waist with such voluminous mass. No, Im not saying thats also an excuse for the pregnant look, but goddamn, give the man a break, lol. This is all in proportion to the whole. Why dont you guys that carry some type of decent mass relax truthfully and fully and THEN go look in the mirror. We all have some type of gut, so it only goes to say that him being bigger than a human has a right to be, his becomes more noticeable.
> 
> He's always said that from the get go, he was the one who was willing to do whatever it takes no matter the consequences. I guess he was prophetic to a point.




The theory is that it is caused by GH.  Hence "GH" gut.  It's not genetics... Soooo...


----------



## V Player (Jan 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The theory is that it is caused by GH.  Hence "GH" gut.  It's not genetics... Soooo...


I know. Wasnt talking genetics. Just sayin re-itterating that on a man that size nothing is going to be left behind. We all have a belly to some degree when we're fully relaxed, it just goes to point that on someone that size its going to be even more pronounced, GH gut or no. Of course, the GH doesnt help either, I know.


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

V Player said:
			
		

> I know. Wasnt talking genetics. Just sayin re-itterating that on a man that size nothing is going to be left behind. We all have a belly to some degree when we're fully relaxed, it just goes to point that on someone that size its going to be even more pronounced, GH gut or no. Of course, the GH doesnt help either, I know.


*





No gut on this monster

GH has destroyed BB





Is Ronnie bigger than this???? Hell no, but his gut is 10x bigger





*


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *
> GH has destroyed BB
> 
> Is Ronnie bigger than this???? Hell no, but his gut is 10x bigger
> *


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 20, 2006)

yea that shit is discusting


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

I say Haney.  His chest is a lot fuller, his waist is smaller, his abs don't look so fucking weird, and his lats look thicker.  I have to give it to Ronnie though, his legs are tree trunks...


----------



## god hand (Jan 22, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Unless he's allergic to test, which I doubt he is, that's not caused by steroids. It's GH gut, and it's believed that high doses of GH cause enlarging of the internal organs. GH causes the growth of everything, including bones and internal organs and it's believed that long term high dose use results in this appearance.


That doesnt sound to healthy!


----------



## god hand (Jan 22, 2006)

Personally, I'd rather look like this












Just looking at him makes me want to workout immediately!


----------



## V Player (Jan 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*






*[/QUOTE]
What are you talking about bro???? Ronnie is TEN TIMES bigger OVERALL than Sergio. C'mon man....... there is not even a comparison. Look closer and harder. Ronnie is thicker and bigger overall. You're right to an extent, bro. But look....just look a tad bit harder at this pic right above. Ronnie is bigger ALL AROUND than Sergio. And I mean EVERYTHING. So you're right to an extent, GH HAS destroyed bodybuilding. But see bro, Ive seen relaxed pics of Sergio and he has a gut. So did Arnold. So did Lou. So did that joke of all bodybuilding, Franco. If Im not mistaken  almost everyone, except Zane, had a relaxed gut. With that being given, if they had used GH they would all also have a more pronounced gut. You're comparing apples to oranges because of those differences. So the thing with that picture comparison is that Segio didnt use GH, so he is not as overall thick as Ronnie because we know GH makes EVERYTHING larger, including bones and intestines. Sergio is merely vacuuming in that pose, like all good bodybuilders of that day did, thats why his waist looks like that. 


So you're right to an extent, but you're not considering every variable.


----------



## GFR (Jan 22, 2006)

V Player said:
			
		

> [/b]


 What are you talking about bro???? Ronnie is TEN TIMES bigger OVERALL than Sergio. C'mon man....... there is not even a comparison. Look closer and harder. Ronnie is thicker and bigger overall. You're right to an extent, bro. But look....just look a tad bit harder at this pic right above. Ronnie is bigger ALL AROUND than Sergio. And I mean EVERYTHING. So you're right to an extent, GH HAS destroyed bodybuilding. But see bro, Ive seen relaxed pics of Sergio and he has a gut. So did Arnold. So did Lou. So did that joke of all bodybuilding, Franco. If Im not mistaken almost everyone, except Zane, had a relaxed gut. With that being given, if they had used GH they would all also have a more pronounced gut. You're comparing apples to oranges because of those differences. So the thing with that picture comparison is that Segio didnt use GH, so he is not as overall thick as Ronnie because we know GH makes EVERYTHING larger, including bones and intestines. Sergio is merely vacuuming in that pose, like all good bodybuilders of that day did, thats why his waist looks like that. 


So you're right to an extent, but you're not considering every variable.[/quote]
* A big blocky 400lb NFL lineman is bigger than both.....but this is bodybuilding. Sergio has biceps, triceps, forearms to match Ronnie...Sergio's chest and delts are thicker, and Sergios shoulder/chest to waist taper is about 8-10 inches more than Ronnie's.....Ronnie has bigger legs and is more cut but his huge waist dwarfs Sergio's tiny waist......and that makes ronnie look even smaller than he is...

Both look great but Sergio is the king of Bodybuilding mass IMO.......he has the smallest waist and the biggest chest to waist tapper of any man ever.*


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 22, 2006)

For a sec I thought it said "Lee Hottie vs. Ronnie Coleman"


----------



## V Player (Jan 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> * A big blocky 400lb NFL lineman is bigger than both.....but this is bodybuilding. Sergio has biceps, triceps, forearms to match Ronnie...Sergio's chest and delts are thicker, and Sergios shoulder/chest to waist taper is about 8-10 inches more than Ronnie's.....Ronnie has bigger legs and is more cut but his huge waist dwarfs Sergio's tiny waist......and that makes ronnie look even smaller than he is...
> 
> Both look great but Sergio is the king of Bodybuilding mass IMO.......he has the smallest waist and the biggest chest to waist tapper of any man ever.*


There is no way in hell that Sergio's delts and chest are thicker than Ronnie's. Just no way. They may LOOK like that in THAT picture, but there's just no way. And yes a lineman is thicker than Ronnie but as you said, this is bodybuilding. And thats what I was talking about. 

Lets see if I can put it another way. In lean muscle mass AND bone density Ronnie is way thicker than Sergio, and its because of the GH. But its also because of the GH that Ronnie's (as well as all of ours) natural predisposal for a gut is more pronounced. Thats all I was originaly saying. _Because_ of the GH, everything - bones, muscle, snew, tendons, joints, intestines - in Ronnie is going to be thicker and bigger overall. 

In short, we all have a relaxed gut. Even Sergio. But Ronnie's is more pronounced because of the GH use. If Sergio had used GH, he would have had a more pronounced gut and he would not have been able to vacuum and give the impression of a tiny waist. The only thing - The ONLY thing - that would keep Sergio's gut from being as big as Ronnie's is genetics, which around here in Dallas Ronnie was always known for having a wide waist even before he became famous. He's always had that problem. We all knew about Ronnie even before he competed. Most everyone knew about that "big ass cop from Arlington", and we knew he was blocky. No one thought he had a chance in winning an Olympia, much less 8 of them. 

But I digress. When people compare bodybuilders from the past with those of today, unless they're just saying they preffer that look, are comparing apples to oranges. Why? Because the "technology" of today was not used/available back then. Today's Ferraris and Lambourghinis even go faster than they did 20 years ago becaise of technology. What we have today BECAUSE of that technology is a whole different breed of bodybuilder. 


I will venture to say this.......Ive read about how hard Sergio trained. Ive read a lot about how he also trained with Arthur Jones in his HIT programs. The overall impression that I get from when they speak about his results is that Sergio would be an even bigger mass monster than Ronnie if he was competing today. Sergio just has more muscle fibers in his forearms and biceps and, well, everything than Ronnie. If Sergio used GH, ......... it downright boggles my mind what the man would have looked like. 


Hey can anyone morph a pic of that scenario just for kicks?


----------

